# REVIEW--2013 Rome 390 Boss



## oldmate

I was gonna get some of these when I was in whistler, but the salesman told me they were shit, so I got now ipo instead. Shouldn't have listened to him.


----------



## romesnowboards

Really stoked that you liked the bindings and took the time to review them! 

Keep an eye out for the 2014 390 Boss as well, there are a bunch more improvements that we think everyone will be really hyped on.


----------



## NWBoarder

oldmate said:


> I was gonna get some of these when I was in whistler, but the salesman told me they were shit, so I got now ipo instead. Shouldn't have listened to him.


I've heard that the NOW IPO are good bindings, but you definitely shouldn't have let the sales guy talk you out of the 390 Boss. 



romesnowboards said:


> Really stoked that you liked the bindings and took the time to review them!
> 
> Keep an eye out for the 2014 390 Boss as well, there are a bunch more improvements that we think everyone will be really hyped on.


Thanks for making such a rad, solid binding! With how much I love these things, the review was a no brainer.


----------



## Fergatron2000

One complaint I've heard is they feel heavy. Valid in comparison to say a cartel?


----------



## bseracka

romesnowboards said:


> Really stoked that you liked the bindings and took the time to review them!
> 
> Keep an eye out for the 2014 390 Boss as well, there are a bunch more improvements that we think everyone will be really hyped on.


Can you explain how the canted highbacks will change things in 2014?


----------



## NWBoarder

Fergatron2000 said:


> One complaint I've heard is they feel heavy. Valid in comparison to say a cartel?


Well, they're heavier than my Flites, but just about any binding is. My Cartels are pretty old now, so they're heavier than my 390 Boss. But I've heard the brand new Cartels are pretty light. Honestly though, whatever extra weight these things might have is negligible. You won't notice it.


----------



## romesnowboards

The Aluminum heel hoop will naturally be heavier than an all plastic binding - but the response and durability is vastly improved. Additionally, the 2014 model has been cored out further with more EVA in the footbed and less plastic which has decreased the weight by a noticeable amount. 

As far as highback canting - this is a feature only available on the Mob / Mob Boss and WMNS Runway. This allows the highback to align better with the back of your boot at wider stances and when using footbed canting, which translates into better transfer of power and response.


----------



## Ridethesnow80

Bought my first pair of Rome 390s .. I a weak ass pair prior and the romes are super comfy and seen to be real durable. They do seem heavy but I don't notice to much riding hitting jumps and stuff. Its crazy how many inserts that it came with.. Will def stick with Rome bindings for sure!!


----------



## schmitty34

thanks for the solid review!

I have been considering a new pair of 390s because I love the canting on my Targas (on my powder board) but my old 390s are still kicking it. 

*Shout out to Rome *- my old 390s have had a few small parts break, some from wear and some from snagging things getting off the lift, and Rome replaces them no questions asked despite the fact that the bindings are WAY out of the 2 year warranty. *Love the customer service! * 

I will be getting some new 390s soon, but I love that I don't HAVE to get new bindings if a small part breaks.


----------



## Flowbits

Even as a Flow fan I'm already tempted to buy a pair of these Romes, it sounds they are well-made and pics on the internet make the 2014 line look pretty badass :laugh:


----------



## NWBoarder

The '14's look like they will be an improvement on the already super solid '13's. I may have to get a pair myself if buying some new boots doesn't break me. LoL!


----------



## Dim Mak 1470

I'll have to take a quick look at the '14s. I own the 2012/2013's and after setting them up(I'm going to adjust them a bit next season), I was very happy with them. I can't speak from experience since my previous two bindings that I've tested were whatever ones came with my rental. I have them on my K2 Raygun. I've ridden them 6 or 7 times and they still look like new.

Edit: Oh, I just remembered one problem I had with these. On steep diamond trails(which I can't quite ride well yet) or if I slip backwards on hard-pack snow/ice, the twist thing that unlocks so you can change the pitch of your high-back would loosen up and be orientated sideways. Didn't happen a lot and I just had to twist it back.


----------



## MeanJoe

Can any of you help me out with a binding size question for the Rome 390 Boss, perhaps even the rep from Rome on the forum?

I'm looking at Rome 390 Boss bindings for a NeverSummer Evo. I wear a size 9.5 or 10 boot depending upon model/manufacturer. My concern is the Rome 390 Boss in L/XL which covers from size 9 (or 9.5) to 14 would be too large and sloppy for my boots and foot size. I'm also concerned it might be a bit oversized for the board dimensions of the Evo.

I'm also looking at the Mob Boss but I think it may be more park oriented and I do a lot of just free-riding around the groomers.

Any help and clarifications would be appreciated.


----------



## NWBoarder

Maybe Rome will have a definitive opinion here, but I'd say size down to the m/l. If you have super bulky boots, then maybe the l/xl, but I really think you'll fit the m/l better.


----------



## romesnowboards

Go with the 390 Boss L/XL. It'll fit on your board fine, and in case the particular brand of boot you end up getting is bulkier than normal you'll be stoked on the added space. You'll just have to minimize all the size adjustments on the heel hoop and ladder straps.


----------



## dopeboards

Cheapest I found these bindings was on evo for $162.90, every where else was $169.95
Rome 390 Boss Snowboard Bindings 2013 | Snowboarding Shop


----------



## MeanJoe

NWBoarder said:


> Maybe Rome will have a definitive opinion here, but I'd say size down to the m/l. If you have super bulky boots, then maybe the l/xl, but I really think you'll fit the m/l better.


Thanks NWBoarder but everything I'm finding on the Boss 390's is they come in S/M and L/XL. I've not seen an M/L option.


----------



## MeanJoe

romesnowboards said:


> Go with the 390 Boss L/XL. It'll fit on your board fine, and in case the particular brand of boot you end up getting is bulkier than normal you'll be stoked on the added space. You'll just have to minimize all the size adjustments on the heel hoop and ladder straps.


Thanks for the response. I'm looking at Burton boots, most likely the Ion or Imperial. Neither has a particularly large footprint. It sounds like from what you are saying I can bring in the heel hoop/cup and adjust the strap length. What about lateral fit nose to tail?


----------



## romesnowboards

They should fit your boot nicely at a 9.5 / 10 size. The thing about most boots that claim shrinkage tech is that they are often a little smaller in terms of toe to heel measurement, but often the width of the boot remains the same. Thats where we tend to see problems with fit around the 9.5 mark with larger boots, because people are thinking that the boot is smaller overall, and not just in terms of one measurement.

Personally I rock 8.5 Libertines in L/XL 390's and they fit great.


----------



## MeanJoe

romesnowboards said:


> They should fit your boot nicely at a 9.5 / 10 size. The thing about most boots that claim shrinkage tech is that they are often a little smaller in terms of toe to heel measurement, but often the width of the boot remains the same. Thats where we tend to see problems with fit around the 9.5 mark with larger boots, because people are thinking that the boot is smaller overall, and not just in terms of one measurement.
> 
> Personally I rock 8.5 Libertines in L/XL 390's and they fit great.


Hey, thanks again for the quick response. I'll pick up the 390 Boss bindings in an L/XL. My first non-Burton binding in 20+ years of riding but change is good, right? Haha


----------



## Donutz

MeanJoe said:


> Thanks NWBoarder but everything I'm finding on the Boss 390's is they come in S/M and L/XL. I've not seen an M/L option.


My experience is based on the Targas, but I think it's the same basic design. Rome doesn't make S, M, L, and XL. They make S/M and L/XL. The bindings are built of several connected pieces that can be adjusted to suit the size of boot. The setup is actually fairly complex compared to most bindings -- even worse than setting up Flows! Comes with a foldout chart that's basically wallchart-size. But once done, the bindings fit your boot quite well.


----------



## NWBoarder

MeanJoe said:


> Thanks NWBoarder but everything I'm finding on the Boss 390's is they come in S/M and L/XL. I've not seen an M/L option.


Sorry about that man. I forget that Rome only uses the 2 sizes.


----------



## SnowOwl

I absolutely love my 390 Bosses. Mine are the '12 Model but I put on the strap system from the '12 Targas (yes I have both) which basically made the Bosses the new '13/14 model loool. Perfect to me; The flex and playfulness of the 390 Boss with the support of Targas.


----------



## tspkenneth

I have size 9 DC Judge boot and the 2012 L/XL were a bit too big when trying to crank down super tight due to the smaller footprint..I ended up trading that out for the 2013 390 boss bindings in size S/M..i cant wait to try them out!


----------



## Andresisson

I bought a pair of the boss 390 at the beginning of the last season and on both the toe straps the ratchet release tab (orange piece on the white bindings) broke off. Also if your glove comes anywhere close to the binding while releasing a grab it loosens the strap. Had a couple of sketch landings since I inadvertently loosened my toe strap in mid air. The canting system is dope though and saves the knees.


----------



## kjun14

Thanks for the review, OP! Looking for new bindings and you may have just sold me on theses!


----------

